# Operation Research



## أحمد رأفت (10 أكتوبر 2009)

Operation Research 


'OR'​
 
*Hamdy A. Taha* 
Download ebook​
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/.../Operations_Research_Introduction_8th.pdf ​


----------



## جمال الليبى (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى الكريم رابط الملف غير موجود على الرابيد شير ارجو اعادة رفعه .
وشكرا


----------



## جمال الليبى (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى الكريم رابط الملف غير موجود على الرابيد شير ارجو اعادة رفعه .
وشكرا


----------



## safe4k (18 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------

